# Please, let me re-introduce you to the Fatty Pie! Q-View



## forluvofsmoke (May 24, 2009)

My original post was lost with the crash 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I felt a bit adventurous today, so, here we go again! *Drool Alert* (cover your keyboards)....


The ingredients are for 2 pies, made in double layer round cake pans:


THE FILLINGS:

1 red, 1 yellow and 1 orange Bell Pepper, medium size, diced;

1 red and 1 yellow onion, medium size, diced;

Button Mushrooms, pieces & stems, canned, 8 oz drained weight, un-cut, drained well;

Black Olive, canned, 8 oz drained weight, whole;

Mozzerella Cheese, 2#, shreaded;

Pizza Sauce, 8oz jar;


THE CRUST:

Jimmy Dean Pork Sausage, 4#, regular, breakfast style;


This made a finished (un-smoked) weight of 5lb-2oz for the first, 4lb-13 oz for the second pie (just shy of 10lbs total per my taylor scale).

The process is with very well clilled meat. After forming the meat, place back into a cold fridge until the filling prep is completed, and ready for the pie.

After the smoke, let the pies rest uncovered to cool for 20-30 minutes. Then, cut out a test-slice to be sure it is cool enough for cutting. If too, runny, re-position the slice and allow to cool more.

The pan, lined with plastic wrap (a new method for me), and the base meat layer pressed into the pan:






The cover meat pressed-out and ready to lay-down:






The filling is in, and the cover is laying-down:






Pie is covered, GOSM smoker grate placed on top, ready for the flip:






The pie flipped over on the grate, and ready for the pan-pull:






Pan is pulled revealing the poly wrap:






Un-wrapped and ready for some Mesquite smoke @ 225-250*:






No, you don't have double-vision! LOL!!! Just into the thin blue:












After a little over 1 hour, time for a probe, and start watching the progress!:






Oops...got alittle out of sequence here...

The Veggies for the filling:






Cheese, and Sauce already on the heap:






Filling is mixed and ready:






I have 54 ABTs and a Hot & Spicy Beef Salami in the SNP with Hickory. I'll post more on the smoke and the finally when I get more pics.


Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for doing this again, Eric.  Looks just as good as I remembered.


----------



## bbq engineer (May 24, 2009)

HO-----LY COW! That is impressive, and I bet it was fantastic. I can see in one of the pics that it is about to sink into the grate it weighed so much. Even the name is fun....FATTIE PIE!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 24, 2009)

OH MY GOD. It's fattie magic. What a great idea  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








That looks really good and tastey. I have fork and will travel


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 24, 2009)

The first one came out about 15 minutes ahead of the one on the top rack...work out perfect for timing on cooling, slicing and eating.

An hour or so before pulling:






Temps on internals...pulled them @170*...carryover took them to about 173-174*:






This is a thin-crust here...but no leakage out the bottom or seams...the first slice after cooling to 149* internal...nice and firm:





I would'nt change a thing with these pizza pies. They turned out better than any pie I've done so far:






Would anyone like a plate?:












These turned out great! The peppers and onion were just a bit crisp/crunchy, like they would be on a regular pizza...and the cheese, remember that these were 5lbs (2 of meat) so the filling was 1/3 cheese. I gotta do these again REALLY SOON!!!!!!!!

Hope you enjoyed the show!

Good smokin' to all!!!!!

Thanks to everyone!

Eric


----------



## ronp (May 24, 2009)

Good job Eric. Thanks for the Qview. They look great.


----------



## fire it up (May 24, 2009)

Don't tempt me.
I've got a car, got some gas and an appetite for some fine smoke, and that was beautiful
Great job!


----------



## jagerviking (May 24, 2009)

Oh no, my doctor is gonna HATE you!! Fattie pie will put a smile on my face, and ten pounds on my gut!  lol


----------



## porked (May 24, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## bassman (May 24, 2009)

Great looking fattie pie!  I could almost taste it.


----------



## werdwolf (May 24, 2009)

That is incredible. On my to do list!


----------



## benjaminr (May 24, 2009)

That did make me drool a little! And I have to get some ABT's going very soon I feel.


----------



## trigger_cb (May 24, 2009)

I gotta try one of those!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 24, 2009)

Oh my goodness.  Great looking pie's - Nice job!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 25, 2009)

Amazing    The first time i've ever seen such a monster. Cannot wait till the finishing pics. I bet it will be YEMM  O


----------



## richoso1 (May 25, 2009)

My my, a FATTY pie. Regardless of what the doc says, that's a mighty tasty treat you've got going on. Congrats my friend.


----------



## carpetride (May 25, 2009)

Quite the heart stopper you have there!  Thanks for the Qview, job well done.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 25, 2009)

That fattie pie looks great.  Nice creation...


----------



## DanMcG (May 25, 2009)

Them things are beautiful...thanks for sharing the Q-view Smoke!!


----------



## billc73 (May 25, 2009)

Great job.  Wish I had one on my plate right now!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## slanted88 (May 25, 2009)

Yeah Man!....them babies loooook good!


----------



## billbo (May 25, 2009)

Oh my! I can't believe my eyes, fattie heaven!


----------



## the dude abides (May 28, 2009)

Nice.
Points for sure.  
It's cool that they didn't leak all over the place after you sliced them.


----------



## countrysmoked (May 28, 2009)

Best looking pie I've seen in a while. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 28, 2009)

That looks awesome!!!


----------



## dazednconfused (Jun 2, 2009)

Those look awsome!!!!!!! I am so hungry now.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 5, 2009)

Just thought I'd post this in case someone was wondering how well it would freeze. I had this thawing for 2 days in the fridge, then 250* "O" for about 90 minutes.

From this:










To This:




















There was slightly less crispness in the peppers, though this pie was in the smoker longer than the one we ate fresh. Other than that, I can't tell the difference between them. So, freeze away!

Good smokes to all, and many thanks!

Eric


----------



## 9manfan (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm impressed,, that's a great idea, and they look very good indeed,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pignit (Jun 5, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

Now that's a pie from heaven!!!!! I'm getting so many ideas from here I don't know which ones to do first....


----------



## gnubee (Jun 17, 2009)

Yo! Dutch if you're out there..... this should be a Fattie pie stickey!

Hint hint.


----------



## harrylips (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow! That looks incredible.

I would have to think that a spring form cheescake pan would work for that too.


----------



## farnsworth (Jun 17, 2009)

Absolutely great post! Points (and pounds) abound.

Cheers,


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

I vote for a Fattie Pie stickey too......


----------

